# iPhone 5 Support



## Hoosier205

Any ETA on an update to the iOS app? Let's pick up the pace...


----------



## dpeters11

Hoosier205 said:


> Any ETA on an update to the iOS app? Let's pick up the pace...


I believe it's not up to David, the foundation app isn't under their control and needs updated.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

That's right, complain to the forum runner people. It does work on iOS 6 and iPhone 5, but it doesn't fill the full screen.


----------



## dpeters11

Though, has this been done? ForumRunner requires an updated splash screen be sent for a branded app to be updated.

http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2185

I'm hoping the update that this will allow fixes a few bugs I've seen.


----------



## David Bott

WOW...Thanks for the link!!! We were NEVER notified. I will have the images made and sent to them. Not sure how long it will take them but we will get right on it on our end.

Thank you again!


----------



## David Bott

Image updates sent. Now it is a waiting game. 

Thank you again.


----------



## dpeters11

Glad to help


----------



## dpeters11

At this point I'm not sure ForumRunner has even submitted it to Apple. Apple themselves can take up to 2 weeks to approve.


----------



## dpeters11

Doesn't look like we'll get it this year, the App Store Christmas shutdown is fast approaching. Will last all next week.


----------



## Hoosier205

"David Bott" said:


> Image updates sent. Now it is a waiting game.
> 
> Thank you again.


I'm not sure how much they get paid, but they need to get the lead out.


----------



## dpeters11

Here's my thread on their forums:

http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2225

No apps will get an update next week.


----------



## Chris Blount

We see it and are working on it.


----------



## dpeters11

For anyone interested, Hoosier205 and myself have been trying to get ForumRunner developers to give us the time of day. David Bott is involved as well trying to get a status. We just need them to finally submit the app, then Apple can take up to 2 weeks to get around to it...


----------



## Hoosier205

I think it's a $599 annual fee or something. No excuse really. First they did nothing to alert admin what action needed to be taken and now they have failed to produce. They need to get on the ball.


----------



## Hoosier205

They have six admin/mods and only one of them has posted this month. What a low rent operation.


----------



## dpeters11

They apparently think we should hold off to the next update, they still have an ios 6 bug. This might only be a few days...hopefully.

According to Zach (developer), after some testing with the main ForumRunner app, we're at the top of the list.


----------



## Hoosier205

Zachery needs to find a new job.


----------



## Hoosier205

dpeters11 said:


> They apparently think we should hold off to the next update, they still have an ios 6 bug. This might only be a few days...hopefully.
> 
> According to Zach (developer), after some testing with the main ForumRunner app, we're at the top of the list.


Right, and then it has to be approved by Apple still? He thought it was waiting for approval by Apple a month ago.


----------



## dpeters11

You can't get around that. Yes, he did and seems he was thinking of a different app.

Just hope there are no bugs that crop up when on iOS 6.1. But once we have the iOS 6 version out there, I think getting updates in the future won't be such an issue.


----------



## David Bott

I have again sent another email and replied to BOTH of them via PM seeing they locked the thread. NO ONE had contacted me. No one.

Again, I am at this time now looking at getting the site totally away from Vb.


----------



## Hoosier205

"David Bott" said:


> I have again sent another email and replied to BOTH of them via PM seeing they locked the thread. NO ONE had contacted me. No one.
> 
> Again, I am at this time now looking at getting the site totally away from Vb.


They are claiming they have spoken with you.


----------



## dpeters11

I'm afraid Zachary may have gotten David and myself confused. He sent me an email that we were at the top of the list for the new version that corrects more iOS 6 issues.


----------



## David Bott

Yup...He is now in direct contact we me. Things are moving in the right direction.


----------



## Hoosier205

"dpeters11" said:


> I'm afraid Zachary may have gotten David and myself confused. He sent me an email that we were at the top of the list for the new version that corrects more iOS 6 issues.


I'm afraid Zachary may just be confused in general.


----------



## Hoosier205

Now he says he has spoke to David and the issue had been resolved. Status?


----------



## James Long

See 90 minutes before your post.


----------



## Hoosier205

"James Long" said:


> See 90 minutes before your post.


I am aware of the post James. I'll sort it out for myself.


----------



## dpeters11

Seeing the app in my updates, though it's for the version we already have (on iPad). Maybe something is about to happen.

I was right. Getting 1.6 now. Thanks to David for all your help on this!

The bugs I had been seeing in short responses are gone it looks like.


----------



## David Bott

Thanks for the update. Few!


----------



## RAD

Got the update on my iPhone 5, so far OK . But on my iPad 3 it's FUBAR. In landscape mode can't do anything with it. In portrait none of the icons on the bottom of the screen work.


----------



## Hoosier205

RAD;3162291 said:


> Got the update on my iPhone 5, so far OK . But on my iPad 3 it's FUBAR. In landscape mode can't do anything with it. In portrait none of the icons on the bottom of the screen work.


The Forum Runner people are worthless.


----------



## dpeters11

I believe they were working on a further update. What we just got was the version that came out in November. I know landscape was mentioned as being an issue.


----------



## Sixto

RAD said:


> Got the update on my iPhone 5, so far OK . But on my iPad 3 it's FUBAR. In landscape mode can't do anything with it. In portrait none of the icons on the bottom of the screen work.


Be very careful with the iPad version of Forum Runner.

It has been broken since early November, and many people, including myself have been posting about it.

The biggest issue is that you must initially open the App in portrait mode first, then it will work correctly. And after you kill the App, then you need to do the same next time.

Also, there are other bugs when making a new post, and I've also had the list of threads go blank many times. The 1.6 version on the iPad has problems, and they've known for at least 2 months with no fix.


----------



## Sixto

Hoosier205 said:


> The Forum Runner people are worthless.


I'm not one to be very critical in a public place, but I tend to agree with that description recently.

I was very much hoping that the 1.6 version was not released for DBSTalk until they fixed the major bugs. 1.6 is very bad for the general population on the iPad.


----------



## Sixto

It is very easy to recreate the problem on the iPad.

Just open the App for the first time, and the button in the upper right will not work.

Simple, and they've known for 2 months.


----------



## Sixto

Here's the bug report thread started on November 6th: http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2177​


----------



## dpeters11

Originally, one of the guys over there indicated a new version was going to be released very soon. I didn't realize that 1.6 was such a bad version, I had a lot of issues with the previous version...

I know David Bott is fed up, they dropped the app for AVSForum.

Reading that thread, seems like they really are no closer to a fix...


----------



## Sixto

Zachery has been posting since November 26th that forum owners should notify all users to first open the iPad app in portrait mode.

As I've posted over there, that's seems impossible to manage, especially since the issue has now existed for more then 2 months. 

Shame that I didn't see this thread until tonight, I was happy that the DBSTalk iPad App was not updated. Actually, I thought that maybe the lack of a fix and the poor support was the reason why, until I saw the new version tonight and cried.


----------



## dpeters11

I'm starting to regret my part in this...I was honestly thinking the inability to correct typos, at least on some posts, and some of the other items was an issue.


----------



## luckydob

RAD;3162291 said:


> Got the update on my iPhone 5, so far OK . But on my iPad 3 it's FUBAR. In landscape mode can't do anything with it. In portrait none of the icons on the bottom of the screen work.


Its terrible on iPad2. The whole bottom of the screen doesn't register touches, which makes it painful to use. Bottom = about 20% of the screen from the home button going up


----------



## luckydob

Sixto;3162359 said:


> Zachery has been posting since November 26th that forum owners should notify all users to first open the iPad app in portrait mode.
> 
> As I've posted over there, that's seems impossible to manage, especially since the issue has now existed for more then 2 months.
> 
> Shame that I didn't see this thread until tonight, I was happy that the DBSTalk iPad App was not updated. Actually, I thought that maybe the lack of a fix and the poor support was the reason why, until I saw the new version tonight and cried.


Thanks for the info....it does seem to work if opened in portrait mode first.


----------



## Sixto

luckydob;3162445 said:


> Its terrible on iPad2. The whole bottom of the screen doesn't register touches, which makes it painful to use. Bottom = about 20% of the screen from the home button going up


Kill the app totally, then turn the iPad into portrait, open the app, it should then work in both portrait or landscape.


----------



## Sixto

luckydob;3162448 said:


> Thanks for the info....it does seem to work if opened in portrait mode first.


Yep, our posts crossed. It should work fine that way, but every time the app closes completely then you need to repeat. There are a few other minor bugs as well, but that's the biggy.

Using it now.


----------



## dpeters11

They are using a library not updated since 2011. Seems like they've had a long time to work on that issue.


----------



## acostapimps

Wow Sixto thank you I thought my Ipad 2 was messed up because it didn't respond in landscape mode and I tried the same on SatelliteGuys App also, they should really fix that on a upcoming update so it could work in any mode regardless.


----------

